# "tirer à blanc" et "tirer en l'air"



## Ancolie

Είμαστε σʹένα στρατιωτικό η μάλλον αστυνομικό πλαίσιο.
Πως μπορούσα να μεταφράσω "tirer à blanc"  et "tirer en l'air" δύο φράσεις που σημαίνουν ότι τα βόλια δεν πυροβολούνται με σκοπό να σκοτώνουν αλλά να φοβίζουν τους διαδηλωτές ;


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Ancolie!

I think you can say "πυροβολώ στον αέρα" for the second one; not sure about the first - better to wait for the experts!


----------



## Ancolie

Eltheza said:


> Hi Ancolie!
> 
> I think you can say "πυροβολώ στον αέρα" for the second one; not sure about the first - better to wait for the experts!



ΟΚ Ι wait for the experts !! But thank you so much !!


----------



## Eltheza

My pleasure, Ancolie!

Your posts are always so interesting - I read them all!


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> [...] ότι τα βόλια δεν πυροβολούνται με σκοπό να σκοτώνουν αλλά να *φοβίζουν* τους διαδηλωτές ;


Συμφωνώντας με την Eltheza, μπορούμε να συμπληρώσουμε «για εκφοβισμό»: «πυροβολώ στον αέρα για εκφοβισμό»

Για το "tirer à blanc", νομίζω: «πυροβολώ με άσφαιρα (φυσίγγια).


----------



## Eltheza

Hallo Perseas!

Season's Greetings and Χρόνια Πολλά!

I always read your posts too!

So does 'άσφαιρα' mean a blank or an empty bullet?


----------



## Perseas

Eltheza said:


> Hallo Perseas!
> 
> Season's Greetings and Χρόνια Πολλά!
> 
> I always read your posts too!
> 
> So does 'άσφαιρα' mean a blank or an empty bullet?


Season's Greetings, Eltheza! Thank you, I read your posts too!

I was not sure about the accurate rendering of the French term, but I did a research on internet and my feeling guides me to «άσφαιρα». I still am not 100% sure. According Babiniotis' dictionary «άσφαιρα πυρά» don't include bullets.


----------



## Αγγελος

I am not an expert, either, but aren't 'blanks' cartridges that are loaded with gunpowder, so that they make a bang and produce a flame and smoke, but don't actually shoot any projectile, and therefore can't harm anyone? That's what άσφαιρα (literally, 'bulletless') means, and that is also what "tirer à blancs" means.

Also, you can't say "τα βόλια πυροβολούνται". Πυροβολώ is either intransitive, or else, if used transitively, has the intended victim as its direct object. You can say "πυροβόλησε πέντε φορές" or "πυροβόλησε τον ύποπτο", but you must say "έριξε πέντε σφαίρες", if that is what you mean.


----------

